# Thailand votes best place to live by expats in global survey



## Editor

Thailand is the best place to live as an expat followed by Canada and Bahrain but if it is entertainment you are looking for then the UK offers the best, according to a new study. Expats tend to put career prospects before quality of life and emotive dilemmas top the list of their concerns, especially [...]

Click to read the full news article: Thailand votes best place to live by expats in global survey...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## AugustineSamuelIfeacho

*Augustine Samuel Ifeacho*

Thailand is such a beautiful place and I usually stop over through on my way home from Australia. Nice food and friendly people.


Augustine Samuel Ifeacho Facebook and homepage below
Augustine Samuel Ifeacho Facebook and homepage below


----------



## allanb

This the 5th country I have lived and so far it fairs very well from a living point of view and I have a georgous GF who looks after me like my mum, you can't wack it. 

Starting a business is a problem though, language is one issue, damn impossible if you ask me, after a year, 3 words, left, right and hello. 

Now maybe I don't remember how hard it was when I first started in the UK on my own, maybe I am not as hungry, maybe it is my age, but after nearly a year i am nowhere. I am an Engineer and can turn my hand to most things, it is nice now, but in the summertime I need AC, so that means a supervisory role.

Dealing with the Thais is about as frustrating as a one legged man at an arse kicking contest.

So what the survey says about careers being important is certainly true for me. 

Keep trying I guess.


----------



## AugustineSamuelIfeacho

*Travel Consultant say "Do not be put off"*

Many of my friends have moved out to Thailand and echo some of your thoughts. Choice of job is important. People management is not easy.

Augustine Samuel Ifeacho

The following facebook friends have all given their feedback on Thailand.....

Samuel Robbins, Augustine S. Ifeacho, Marten Enker, Cynthia Deloitte, Phylis Saywer, Ally Shah, John Nord, Jerome Samuels


----------

